# Natural Health



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I did it... I signed up to take two classes in Natural Health. (on-line classes) It is something I have wanted to do for a long time. The first is Herbology and the second on Aromatherapy.

The Herbal Studies Certificate Program will go over Herbal home remedies working with 25 herbs. (most of which I have in my garden. ) I can't wait to get started ... and the books are at the post office. :woohoo: Got the notice a little late for hubby to pick them up.

Natural Health Programs | Penn Foster Career School

My son finished High School (home school) with Penn Foster then signed up for some of the auto tech classes. So far I can't say a bad word about the school, they are always nice and willing to help in any way.

Wish me luck. LOL


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck! That looks fabulous! :2thumb:

I've worked with aromatherapy for years, and love it when my kids ask me to make up something for this or that (sniffles, to help sleep, etc.). But to actually take a course - that would be fantastic. And the herbs - what a wonderful skill set to have!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck! I know you will do great!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Very cool class ... (Herbal Studies)

And I love the Native American stories that go along with the first book. :2thumb:

Now I'm getting ready for my first exam. :gaah: lol On a side note: I should get my first Aromatherapy books in a few days. (that should be fun. )

Who said an old dog can't learn a new trick!  lol


----------



## SPaul (Sep 6, 2011)

Do they provide certification too ?
If so what kind of and where it is accepted ?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, it is an certification program ... but as I'm taking the class for self help and more 'peace of mind', I didn't ask that many questions about where it is accepted. 

They have a 8oo number, give them a call.


----------



## Kevin123 (Sep 21, 2011)

Best of luck. I hope you will do great.
But make sure that they will give you certification.


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Way to go!
I been doing natural remedies for 30+ years.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea ... I have been doing the natural remedies for a long time ... but I wanted to know more.  Why one plant over an other and so on ... other than what Granda Ma said  lol

And who said ... you can't teach an old dog new tricks? ...  I've learned so much more ... (very cool:2thumb


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My final aromatherapy test ... a 1000 word essay on creating my own blend! (Don't they know that is my secret!)

Craaaaaap!!!!!!!!

Let me see ... grammar, spelling, punctuation and sentence structure are 40 percent ... with no typographical errors! (What are they thinking!!)

I'm so screwed ...  

but hey, I have 90 days to work it out. 

Three more herbal test to go ... :flower:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

If you want a proofreader, let me know. Be glad to help.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That seems like a steep precentage for something that isn't directly related to the topic at all. Oh well...I know you'll do great, Andi. You live and breathe this kind of stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks! (and goshengirl, I may take you up on that. )

Writing an essay is like burning a kid goat horns gaah ... It is just one of those things I hate to do. So I'll make note ...(put it off) then make some more note ...(put it off a little longer) 

Then get it over with as quick as I can. :surrender: lol Can I do it, yes but :gaah: 

No fun ... No fun at all.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Post the essay! I'm game for a little editing. I certainly fancy myself a gud riter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Post the essay! I'm game for a little editing. I certainly fancy myself a gud riter.




I can do that ... I'm looking over recipes now ... getting ready to make my first notes. :gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here you go ... tell me what you think ... :surrender:

Aromatherapy Blending Lab

After a hard day at work or school, I have found it necessary for myself to make time to not only relax my body but also my mind. With being out of school for more years than I would like to mention, I have prepared an aromatic bath oil blend that I have found to be very relaxing and calming; especially after starting back with school! I would like to share my blend and ideas with as many people as possible because I have truly found it to help not only myself but my family and friends around me. 

Floating Aromatic Bath Oil

1 oz base Carrier Oil
Hazelnut oil infusion with Calendula
8 drops Lavender Oil
4 drops bergamot Oil
3 drops Cypress oil
1 teaspoon per bath

Submerging your body in warm water has a naturally calming effect. Warmth helps relax your muscles and encourages blood flow. Combining a warm bath with aromatherapy creates the ideal environment for your body to release stress and can help induce sleep. Several essential oils have anxiolytic, or anxiety-reducing, properties. Adding a few drops of these calming essential oils to bath water can have a sedating effect. The purpose of this blend is to do just that! 

To begin, it is suggested to make aromatic bath oils at 4 percent dilution in oil, about 20 - 24 drops per ounce of carrier. I prefer a 3 percent dilution in oil and found that this mixture works best with 15 - 18 drops essential oil per ounce of carrier oil.

The carrier oil of my choice is more times than not, Hazelnut Oil. Hazelnut oil is an excellent carrier oil made from roasted and cold pressed hazelnuts, which are often referred to as filbert nut and cobnut. Usually this oil is pale yellow in color and, when mixed with an essential oil, spreads an overpowering aroma. The genus Corylus being rich in Vitamin E provides deep skin nourishment and moisturizing actions. Hazelnut oil also makes a great base for calendula infusions which adds the wonderful healing power from the flower into the oil. The healthy and rejuvenating properties of hazelnut oil make it perfect for body massage. Used as carrier oil in aromatherapy, a hazelnut oil massage can be a soothing experience, relieving one of the physical and mental stresses of daily life. Apart from loosening the tired nerves, a regular massage with this oil helps in cell regeneration and even strengthens the capillaries.

The essential oils within this blend starts with lavender oil; also known as lavendula angustifolia. A middle note as well as blend enhancer, is well known for its emotional attributes and the balancing effects on ones emotions. Lavender essential oils are also known to have health benefits for the nervous system, pain relief, stimulates urine flow, hair care, and much more. Lavender is among the safest and most widely used oils in aromatherapy and is considered a universal first aid oil. The second oil Bergamot; also known as citraurantium ssp is a top note and a blend enhancer. Emotional attributes of bergamoth includes the ability to reduce stress, anxiety and insomnia. Like Lavender it helps to return balance with ones emotions. This oil enhances immunity and helps heal wounds and skin growth and prevents scarring.

Cypress oil is my third and final oil to the blend. Being also known as cupressus sempervirens, this essential oil is both a middle-to-base note. The Balsamic and woody oil adds a deep heart to the blend. This oil has long been used to ease insomnia, anxiety and nervousness. Cypress oil also aids allergic reactions, skin injuries and even skin growths. 

The above aromatic bath oil is a wonderful calming stress free oil to get your body and mind relaxed. But what do you do when you need an uplifting energetic blend for throughout the day to keep you energized? I highly recommend using the below blended aromatic body powder

Cont ...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Aromatic Body Powders

1/4 cup arrowroot
1/4 cup cornstarch
2 Tablespoons Fuller's clay
2 Tablespoons finely ground lavender flowers
7 drops Lavender oil
3 drops Geranium oil
3 drops White Grapefruit oil

To blend evenly, mix all of the above powders first then add the essential oils into the powder blend. After blending the powders and oils, place into a dark jar and tightly place cap. Allow time for the essential oils and powders to blend and mellow for approximately two days. The above powder is a stimulating; get you up and going body powder. It is an excellent, healthy way to energize your body and mind.

As mentioned before, lavender oil is well known for its calming benefits while producing a balancing effect on the emotions. It both relaxes and stimulates the body and mind. With this recipe, lavender is used as a stimulant to improve one's mood and memory. Geranium oil, also known as pelargonium graveolens, is often described as a sedative, although aroma therapists consider it stimulating to the point of inducing insomnia. This discrepancy may be due to its balancing action. With just a sniff this fragrance can regulate blood pressure by a few points. Grapefruit essential oil, sometimes referenced as citrus limonum stimulates the body and mind giving new directions to thoughts. This fresh aroma adds an energizing uplifting to the blend.

Incorporating essential oils into your life and life style can be beneficial to you in many ways. This has been a very interesting and knowledgeable experience for me; one that I have truly enjoyed learning about and will continue doing and sharing for many years to come.
.........


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job Andi!!!!:congrat::congrat:

The information was very clear and to the point. The recipes and instructions are very easy to follow. I found it very informative and helpful. I would certainly give you an A+ :2thumb:

I can not speak to spelling and grammar. I shall leave that to the smart folks on here. But I say "Job well done" :flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Great job Andi!!!!:congrat::congrat:
> 
> The information was very clear and to the point. The recipes and instructions are very easy to follow. I found it very informative and helpful. I would certainly give you an A+ :2thumb:
> 
> I can not speak to spelling and grammar. I shall leave that to the smart folks on here. But I say "Job well done" :flower:


Thank You ... :flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I Received my essay grade today ...(drum roll) ... 

100 percent ... :woohoo: 

She particularly like my unique approaches! lol

So thanks to the folks that gave it a look over for me. :thankyou:

Now on to the next ...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!!!! So proud of you and for you!!!! :congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeay! Way to go!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome! Sorry I didnt actually look at it, I have been out of the loop lately, in and out and had a lot of stuff goin on.
Just got one of Pams books on Aromatherapy and Homeopathy.
Yes, I just credited PamsPride with the writings.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Awesome! Sorry I didnt actually look at it, I have been out of the loop lately, in and out and had a lot of stuff goin on.


No problem ... it is all good!


----------

